# Post your face and a PSL 5.5 girl will rate you



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Post your picture and she’ll rate you
I will actually post the ratings


----------



## didntreadlol (Jun 1, 2020)

Ask her to rate de poot


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 1, 2020)

Rate my unfrauded eye area


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

@Pietrosiek


----------



## Deleted member 6675 (Jun 1, 2020)

Man 
ive seen 6 different threads of the same shit


----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

how old is she


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

retard said:


> how old is she


19 i think


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 1, 2020)

left vs right pls


----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> 19 i think


ok I’ll pm


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Post your faces not models jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Jun 1, 2020)

Big crip drip lit shit


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jun 1, 2020)

Oke


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

Wtf is happening recently. A lot stupid "post your pic and girl will rate you" threads. Soon forum will be allowing foids. 

Not to mention attention craving cucks who doxx themselves just to be rate by subhuman foids.


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> View attachment 439394


i think this PSL 10 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jun 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> View attachment 439394


Too masculine. 2 psl


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Post your picture and she’ll rate you
> I will actually post the ratings


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

@retard


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

Here


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @retard
> View attachment 439406
> View attachment 439408


is colty someone you know irl?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> Too masculine. 2 psl


Copes.me


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

@Jimsonbobson505


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @Jimsonbobson505
> View attachment 439419


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


>



Congratulations on red name


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 1, 2020)

extreme unfiltered fraud of comical proportions if you have a legit 5.5 psl girl aware of your presence and willing to rate


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Congratulations on red name


Didn't even notice


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 1, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> View attachment 439382
> Rate my unfrauded eye area


Bumo nigga I want to see what she says


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @Jimsonbobson505
> View attachment 439419


What have you said to her about me huh now shes basing it of personality ffs


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> What have you said to her about me huh now shes basing it of personality ffs


personality is cope tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 1, 2020)

Ask her to rate Delon.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jun 1, 2020)

last time this happened thongmaster rated everyone lololol @aestheticallypleasin


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> personality is cope tbh


Rich nigga that's there type


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

me first ignore these cucks


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> What have you said to her about me huh now shes basing it of personality ffs
> [/QUOTE
> Nothing
> Its based of looks nothing else


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> last time this happened thongmaster rated everyone lololol @aestheticallypleasin


over for thongmaster larpers


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Native said:


> View attachment 439426
> 
> 
> me first ignore these cucks


Leafy is here


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> last time this happened thongmaster rated everyone lololol @aestheticallypleasin


This is a girl rating


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 1, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 439412


goddamn is this you?


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Ask her to rate this.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

@NocturnalDecay


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @Jimsonbobson505
> View attachment 439419


What else did she type after then


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @NocturnalDecay
> View attachment 439430


ouch


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @NocturnalDecay


but thats stupid as fuck wtf? he is atleast a 6 on the normie scale


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> but thats stupid as fuck wtf? he is atleast a 6 on the normie scale


meh if she's 5.5 psl she will have higher standards


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @NocturnalDecay
> 
> View attachment 439431


what a coping whore


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jun 1, 2020)

can u get her to rate with and without glasses

thanks

@Elias she still rating bro?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 1, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> goddamn is this you?


Yes. Hiding my norwood 2.5 with longhair is legit for pics tbh


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

@toth77


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> meh if she's 5.5 psl she will have higher standards


5.5psl is barely stacylite tier and that is with fakeup frauding, and it's not about standards she can't genuienly think that you are 3/10 wtf


Elias said:


> View attachment 439440
> @toth77


OK XDDD THANKS FOR THE RATING ELIAS XXDDD


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> 5.5psl is barely stacylite tier and that is with fakeup frauding, and it's not about standards she can't genuienly think that you are 3/10 wtf
> 
> OK XDDD THANKS FOR THE RATING ELIAS XXDDD


suppose so, but what are you gonna do xd


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Get her to rate the 7 chads


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias where my rate @


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> @NocturnalDecay
> 
> View attachment 439431


BRUTAL. 

he mogs me i can't imagine how subhuman i look to her jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

Native said:


> BRUTAL.
> 
> he mogs me i can't imagine how subhuman i look to her jfl


That's honestly the first time I got rated 3 by a girl lol oooooof


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 439412


Is that a coin slot between your eyes or you having a awakening via a 3rd eye?


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias that whore is fucking annoying and delusional
hope you roast him at the end otherwise you are a cuck simp


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @Elias that whore is fucking annoying and delusional
> hope you roast him at the end otherwise you are a cuck simp


dude this is the first time i have ever got rated 2/10 im kinda pissed off ngl


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @Elias that whore is fucking annoying and delusional
> hope you roast him at the end otherwise you are a cuck simp


Imagine crying over a foid rating you
Inject T


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias where is the rate bruh?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Is that a coin slot between your eyes or you having a awakening via a 3rd eye?


jajaja que tonterias xd


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias where's my rating bro spam the shit out of her

Ignore the rest of these cucks Native is more VIP


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> jajaja que tonterias xd


Tf are you saying, speak english


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Imagine crying over a foid rating you
> Inject T


lmfao @goat2x is the guy in his avi 😂😂😂


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Chico then @Incoming


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 1, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> over for thongmaster larpers


Where the ell is that motherfucker, fucking trannies or something in the favelas


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439480
> 
> Chico then @Incoming


Show her Pic, I'll rate her in negatives. Ion play


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439480
> 
> Chico then @Incoming


tell her she's below my looksmatch and i wouldn't even look at her lol


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 1, 2020)

ask her to rate him


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439480
> 
> Chico then @Incoming


nigger why did you show my face to the forum


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 1, 2020)

No foid we won't rate you
Now fuck off back to plebbit


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439480
> 
> Chico then @Incoming


wasnt a good picture tbh, would be 10 instead of 8.5 in normal one
let us rate her


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Imagine crying over a foid rating you
> Inject T


Imagine letting these big ego delusional whores away 
You are truly a failure cuck 
kill ur self fucking idiot


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 1, 2020)

Great, another feed the foids ego thread.
KYS ASAP EVERYONE


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

She better look like this tbh


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2020)

weissbier said:


> Great, another feed the foids ego thread.
> KYS ASAP EVERYONE


so true lol


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Rate the foid


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 1, 2020)

Why is everyone so desperate to get degraded by a foid?
I thought this was a based forum not a cuckold gathering.


Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid



2/10


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid


404 face not found under the clown mask
wash the painting off


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid


3/10 makeup frauded whore


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias Wtf is that second Pic, ask her for a proper frontal Pic, just like how most of us provided. Frauded Pic where your skin texture looks like a crayon drawing doesn't work. No frauding


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jun 1, 2020)

I think me and her would look good together lol


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid


ded srs 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 1, 2020)

SalFerrari said:


> I think me and her would look good together lol


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Jfl react if you wanna suck my dick


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


XD


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> nigger why did you show my face to the forum


You are doxxed, its over for you and your future employers.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


Le löng midface


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


6.5/10 would bang ngl 😳


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498



Pufferfish looking ass bitch,
Head dunked in paint.


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> You are doxxed, its over for your and your future employers.


I'm done for. I'm forever tied to this forum. its over


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


"5.5PSL"
"horse ethnic face" 
Pick one


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid


4/10 face with makeup and 8/10 body in the first pic (frauding included)


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> 6.5/10 would bang ngl 😳


Post your face nigga so she can rate


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


Long midface, 6/10 with makeup, without makeup prolly 4.5


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Post your face nigga so she can rate


i am never posting my face on this forum
what if i become a future multimillionaire actor and then everyone finds out i spent my teenage years shitposting on a forum made by incels


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i am never posting my face on this forum
> what if i become a future multimillionaire actor and then everyone finds out i spent my teenage years shitposting on a forum made by incels



Too late


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 1, 2020)

The @ doing the ratings and the @ on her story with her pics are different


----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


4.5 psl, midface drops her hard tbh good body though


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias ask her what she thinks we would rate her


----------



## friendly local (Jun 1, 2020)

my dudes really are calling the girl ugly just because she called them ugly
this truly is an incel forum lmao


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i am never posting my face on this forum
> what if i become a future multimillionaire actor and then everyone finds out i spent my teenage years shitposting on a forum made by incels


wasn't your face posted in some mog battle? I didn't think you were a nigger tbh considering worship with chico


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid


Beaner cum cleaner/10


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

JapCars said:


> The @ doing the ratings and the @ on her story with her pics are different


the @ on her story is the page of a boutique shop bro of course theyre different


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Inject T if you wouldnt


----------



## hopemaxxer (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


-shitskin
-long midface
-ugly nose
-fish lips
-low FWHR
-shit ES ratio
-subhuman forehead

all of thise while being frauded to the milky way with fake up jfl.

3 PSL.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> wasn't your face posted in some mog battle? I didn't think you were a nigger tbh considering worship with chico


that was just a side profile i posted when i joined the forum months ago, someone dug it up 😐 
also dont call me the funny black man word again  and i dont worship chico i just hold him in his rightful place as an aesthetic prince


Elias said:


> Inject T if you wouldnt


no balls if u dont say that to her face (that u would bang)


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Inject T if you wouldnt


She looks so downswung im already disgusted enough at my own unideal growth bro i couldnt


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Inject T if you wouldnt


I would fuck but she is objectively not above 5/10 on a normie scale
would I LTR for more than a week? never, JFL at calling her 5.5 psl, you might have crush on her


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> I would fuck but she is objectively not above 5/10 on a normie scale
> would I LTR for more than a week? never, JFL at calling her 5.5 psl, you might have crush on her


Shes 5-5.5psl overall

Jfl


----------



## Jones (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439488
> View attachment 439489
> 
> Rate the foid



Might wanna censor these pics some more if you don't want autists finding her profile. I was able to find it from these two pics.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 1, 2020)

She is around 7/10 because she wears makeup, without probably 5/10 don't know


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

friendly local said:


> my dudes really are calling the girl ugly just because she called them ugly
> this truly is an incel forum lmao














shes below my looksmatch coper simp dog lol


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

friendly local said:


> my dudes really are calling the girl ugly just because she called them ugly
> this truly is an incel forum lmao


She isnt ugly but she isnt good looking neither. Looks average to a bit above average with fake-up and filters.


----------



## friendly local (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439507
> View attachment 439508
> View attachment 439509
> 
> shes below my looksmatch coper simp dog lol


the girl isnt ugly and neither are you but you obviously got hurt by her which is hilarious


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439507
> View attachment 439508
> View attachment 439509
> 
> shes below my looksmatch coper simp dog lol


She mogs you


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439507
> View attachment 439508
> View attachment 439509
> 
> shes below my looksmatch coper simp dog lol


You atually mog her ded srs. Long midface on girls is way worse than for guys. Jokes aside. Too bad she smv mogs us all to oblivion.


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

friendly local said:


> the girl isnt ugly and neither are you but you obviously got hurt by her which is hilarious


idc about her lol im a chad kys simp


Elias said:


> She mogs you


idc about her lol im a chad kys simp


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> You atually mog her ded srs. Long midface on girls is way worse than for guys. Jokes aside. Too bad she smv mogs us all to oblivion.


Based chadpreet


----------



## fatcel (Jun 1, 2020)

HER @ IS @IKRASUL
ORDER 66!


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Based chadpreet


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> idc about her lol im a chad kys simp
> 
> idc about her lol im a chad kys simp


You are on of the ugliest niggas on here
Your downward grown maxilla and mandible Is so fucking ugly
You are a skinny twimp, narrowfaced and have a cuck eye area, your hair is shut too 

Blue eyes and 6’2 are your only good traits
You arent even high tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias 

ask her to rate me now plz


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> You are on of the ugliest niggas on here
> Your downward grown maxilla and mandible Is so fucking ugly
> You are a skinny twimp, narrowfaced and have a cuck eye area, your hair is shut too
> 
> ...


imagine not even knowing what lens distortion is jfl, my eye area is the best, hair is good, skinny is ideal my narrowface is lens distortion my mandible is good af and im 6,2.5


----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> You are on of the ugliest niggas on here
> Your downward grown maxilla and mandible Is so fucking ugly
> You are a skinny twimp, narrowfaced and have a cuck eye area, your hair is shut too
> 
> ...


@toth77 ego on suicide watch after this thread jfl


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 1, 2020)

Native said:


> @Elias
> 
> ask her to rate me now plz


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> imagine not even knowing what lens distortion is jfl, my eye area is the best, hair is good, skinny is ideal my narrowface is lens distortion my mandible is good af and im 6,2.5


Lens distortion coper

Why arent jordan barrett and o pry as narrow faced as you are in their selfies


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

retard said:


> @toth77 ego on suicide watch after this thread jfl


no dude i dont even care about this lmao


----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> no dude i dont even care about this lmao


cope


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Lens distortion coper
> 
> Why arent jordan barrett and o pry as narrow faced as you are in their selfies


they have better phones mine is 2 years old


retard said:


> cope


why would i care about a below avg curry lol?


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> they have better phones mine is 2 years old


@retard take a load of this nigga


----------



## retard (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> they have better phones mine is 2 years old


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

retard said:


> View attachment 439518


woof woof bark for chad lol


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439507
> View attachment 439508
> View attachment 439509
> 
> shes below my looksmatch coper simp dog lol


She'd get pregnant seeing your pics


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> She'd get pregnant seeing your pics


she rated me 2/10


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> she rated me 2/10


She's a subhuman coper from mexico


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

@toth77 you mog her but you cant deny that you have shit gonial angle and no jaw width. You're saved so hard by your ipd


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> She's a subhuman coper from mexico


ikr shes a below avg fakeup frauder but it still pisses me off dude i need a break from this shit honestly imagine not rating me atleast 7/10 JFL shit forum i hate you elias


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> ikr shes a below avg fakeup frauder but it still pisses me off dude i need a break from this shit honestly imagine not rating me atleast 7/10 JFL shit forum i hate you elias


Soyboy
Inject T you weakling


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> @toth77 you mog her but you cant deny that you have shit gonial angle and no jaw width. You're saved so hard by your ipd


it seems that im a subhuman dog lol 2/10 im gonna fucking kill myself honestly i need to calm down dude im gonna run outside at 2 am ded srs lol kys elias seriously why did i even do this shit i bet ur proud of yourself kys


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> View attachment 439498


Bruh wtf I thought she was stacey-lite


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> it seems that im a subhuman dog lol 2/10 im gonna fucking kill myself honestly i need to calm down dude im gonna run outside at 2 am ded srs lol kys elias seriously why did i even do this shit i bet ur proud of yourself kys


Nigga I couldn’t give a fucking shit about you


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Bruh wtf I thought she was stacey-lite


staceylite would hav rated us 7+/10 but its always below avg giving low ratings lmfao


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jun 1, 2020)

Ask that foid to rate this


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Nigga I couldn’t give a fucking shit about you


You done with ratings?


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> You done with ratings?


Yes because someone leaked her @


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> Yes because someone leaked her @


Can she not change it?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jun 1, 2020)

OP you should've been more careful with the screenshots you show
You know how autists are on this site


----------



## needsolution (Jun 1, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> View attachment 439517


Welcome back.


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> OP you should've been more careful with the screenshots you show
> You know how autists are on this site


Yes
i told her to send photos she hadnt posted but she doesnt care


----------



## Imjustthatguy (Jun 1, 2020)

Me next bro @Elias


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

@Master @Lorsss lock this thread before more soyboys get butthurt


----------



## hopemaxxer (Jun 1, 2020)

just a normal day on this site where a rating thread ends up with the toilet's @ getting leaked.


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias what u look like to have her in ur life?


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jun 1, 2020)

@Elias can she rate me?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank bhai
18 yo


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 1, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> 4/10 face with makeup and 8/10 body in the first pic (frauding included)


Based


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

She rated de poot 8/10
Over for sexappealcels


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> She rated de poot 8/10
> Over for sexappealcels


Yo is she still rating?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 1, 2020)

Damn , I was just playing my vidya
I missed the fun part


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

OMFG.

This is like the 3rd thread where I have to beg to get rated just to not get rated because one of you nerd faggots leak shit (for no reason) and ruin it.

I genuinely want to get a rating.

Kill yourselves.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


>


got any spare estradiol pills I could borrow?


----------



## toth77 (Jun 2, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> got any spare estradiol pills I could borrow?


kys


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 2, 2020)

Native said:


> OMFG.
> 
> This is like the 3rd thread where I have to beg to get rated just to not get rated because one of you nerd faggots leak shit (for no reason) and ruin it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Elias (Jun 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Dog face (Jun 2, 2020)

Elias said:


> Bump


Is she still rating?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 2, 2020)

Dog face said:


> Is she still rating?


I already posted my pic and wasn't rated by this PSL4.5 girl, so prob no.


----------



## Crowley (Jun 2, 2020)

no way the 2nd guy is 3/10

fake thread or dumb girl


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Jun 2, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> View attachment 439382
> Rate my unfrauded eye area


Imagine walking around like this all day. If this isn't frauded how is anyone taking you seriously




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 2, 2020)

Ascensionrequired said:


> Imagine walking around like this all day. If this isn't frauded how is anyone taking you seriously
> View attachment 441036


Ok retard


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Jun 2, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Ok retard


Just look aspie mad all the time.


----------



## Elias (Jun 2, 2020)

Ill tell her to do a few more ratings but only from non autistic users


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Jun 2, 2020)

Elias said:


> Ill tell her to do a few more ratings but only from non autistic users



do me. I won’t get mad trust me


----------

